# Nintendo 3DS system software updated to 11.7.0-40



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 19, 2018)

Another one. Fixes some entry points?


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 19, 2018)

Its so stable you can even put horses in it!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

"God, I can't wait to download this" - said nobody ever


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 19, 2018)

woo stability


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2018)

Stable as fuck


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 19, 2018)

*Translation:*

"Further improvements to overall system piracy blocking and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance user game purchasing experience."


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jun 19, 2018)

So stable that the switch can stand on it without falling!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2018)

Tested out everything on both Scarlet (new3DS) and Goat (old3DS)
Luma3DS: Works, no patches broken
Rei-Six: Works, no patches broken
CakesFW: Works, no patches broken
Exploits like B9S, GM9, and Fastboot3ds will not be effected by an OFW update.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 19, 2018)

3DS is more stable than my life at this point


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 19, 2018)

10 months later?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 19, 2018)

Is there actually any point to keep releasing updates without actually adding something worth updating? I thought the system was impossible to patch since that magnet thing was discovered.


----------



## hyguy (Jun 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Tested out everything on both Scarlet (new3DS) and Goat (old3DS)
> Luma3DS: Works, no patches broken
> Rei-Six: Works, no patches broken
> CakesFW: Works, no patches broken
> Exploits like B9S, GM9, and Fastboot3ds will not be effected by an OFW update.




How helpful!


----------



## zoogie (Jun 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is there actually any point to keep releasing updates without actually adding something worth updating? I thought the system was impossible to patch since that magnet thing was discovered.


This wasn't even a stability update. It was just for legal compliance with the GDPR.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 19, 2018)

WhiteMaze said:


> *Translation:*
> 
> "Further improvements to overall system piracy blocking and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance user game purchasing experience."


False, no "important parts" were changed, and no way they're improving client-side performance of the eShop


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 19, 2018)

zoogie said:


> This wasn't even a stability update. It was just for legal compliance with the GDPR.


But I'm american. (Not good enough excuse right?)


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 19, 2018)

zoogie said:


> This wasn't even a stability update. It was just for legal compliance with the GDPR.



That actually makes sense.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 19, 2018)

Finally, the 3DS is more stable than my life!


----------



## linuxares (Jun 19, 2018)

Well it's so stable that even GDPR is approved now.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Tested out everything on both Scarlet (new3DS) and Goat (old3DS)
> Luma3DS: Works, no patches broken
> Rei-Six: Works, no patches broken
> CakesFW: Works, no patches broken
> Exploits like B9S, GM9, and Fastboot3ds will not be effected by an OFW update.



Does the hbl cia work on Rei-Six or CakesFW if you rename the 11.6 payload?  If not then assuming the payloads aren't updated for 11.7 then how hard would it be to make a payload that uses svcBackdoor instead of whatever exploit they are using now for process takeover?


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is there actually any point to keep releasing updates without actually adding something worth updating? I thought the system was impossible to patch since that magnet thing was discovered.



Preventing possible bricks on non-modded 3DSs--not sure how much this is a thing?  It's pretty useless if their changelogs almost never mention anything worthwhile and are so incredibly vague that we don't even know if they've added something worth updating for--beyond having to to keep using online services.  *sigh*


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But I'm american. (Not good enough excuse right?)


It would be... but it's easier and cheaper, in the long run (in general, not of the 3DS) to not need to provide different products/services to different people based on which apparently identical sub-model of your product they bought


----------



## Reploid (Jun 19, 2018)

My 'user experience' remained the same, not improved at all. Nin lies again.


----------



## OblivionReign (Jun 19, 2018)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Another one. Fixes some entry points?


Fixes none


----------



## BvanBart (Jun 19, 2018)

The Stargate3DS also still works .


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 19, 2018)

So what's actually changed?
Usually there's someone who figures that out and knows exactly?

I think it was either Yellows8 or Smealum.

Just asking for technical details, because that's interesting.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> So what's actually changed?
> Usually there's someone who figures that out and knows exactly?
> 
> I think it was either Yellows8 or Smealum.
> ...



For the n3ds the following have changed: Home Menu, error applet, Nintendo Zone hotspot list CFA, CVer, Web browser Data, New3DS NVer.


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 19, 2018)

nl255 said:


> Does the hbl cia work on Rei-Six or CakesFW if you rename the 11.6 payload?  If not then assuming the payloads aren't updated for 11.7 then how hard would it be to make a payload that uses svcBackdoor instead of whatever exploit they are using now for process takeover?



https://twitter.com/smealum/status/1008925646754476032

Smea released new payloads rather quickly, and they work fine with the hblauncher loader CIA, just grab the otherapp payload from http://smealum.github.io/3ds/, name it as <OLD/NEW>-11-7-0-40-<USA/EUR/REGION HERE>.bin (for example, my N3DS would use NEW-11-7-0-40-USA.bin), and stick it in the hblauncherloader folder on your SD card.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 19, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> So what's actually changed?
> Usually there's someone who figures that out and knows exactly?
> 
> I think it was either Yellows8 or Smealum.
> ...


Read 3dbrew's pages named after the version numbers, if you want that information


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 19, 2018)

awwww they do care..


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 19, 2018)

edit:got my answer erase or something like that....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

Does this attempt to block Seed miner or ntrboot? I heard it blocks anoughter alternative of seed miner but not seed miner itself


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 19, 2018)

God damn it... Does anyone have the the files to update GW emunand to this last FW? I have GW emunand and updated with a .cia app with offline updates to the last system update before this one since GW never updated the card...

Not that I care much as I never use the console and never played online but mehhh...


----------



## Holiday_Ougi (Jun 19, 2018)

Steelminer= Works
Seedminer= Works
Luma= Works
NTR= Works
Seedstarter= Works

All good guys


----------



## nl255 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> Does this attempt to block Seed miner or ntrboot? I heard it blocks anoughter alternative of seed miner but not seed miner itself



Ntrboot and b9s are for the most part unblockable.  In theory it might be possible to block them via a MCU firmware update (think DMA injection/DMA attack) but that would be extremely risky for Nintendo and would likely result in alot of bricks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Holiday_Ougi said:


> Steelminer= Works
> Seedminer= Works
> Luma= Works
> NTR= Works
> ...



Yep, and all the *hax work now as well.


----------



## aphirst (Jun 19, 2018)

Did they not remove the discontinued Miiverse thing?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 19, 2018)

aphirst said:


> Did they not remove the discontinued Miiverse thing?


No, as they have said for... over a year



guily6669 said:


> God damn it... Does anyone have the the files to update GW emunand to this last FW? I have GW emunand and updated with a .cia app with offline updates to the last system update before this one since GW never updated the card...


Someone would have to patch the new titles to depend on the 11.2 kernel instead of the latest one (11.4?) - it's easy but tedious -- and frankly you don't even need to really update (unless you want access to the official eShop), as not even the friends driver version was changed!


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm on 11.6 something on Gateway emunand though its a temporary nand just for Steamworld Dig 2 on the original 2GB SD card as my main emunand in the 16GB SD is still on like 11.3...

Yeah, not that I bother, I just like having latest updates on everything


----------



## MrLucariox (Jun 19, 2018)

3ds is so stable that it can revive itself and fight against payloads lol (I know that's too much)


----------



## HEADBOY (Jun 19, 2018)

Man I think the 3DS is more stable than anyone's marriages at this point.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2018)

Rumor has it someone gave Donald Trump a 3DS (source: this guy).

Result: an actually stable government.





...


----------



## chirogan (Jun 19, 2018)

This is kind of shocking. I thought 11.6 would be the last.
Anyway, it would have been really interesting if nintendo hadnt gave up with the 3ds. Imagine the interest of all the groups when they patched the magnethax/ntrboot, seedminer and other entry points even at least for all the 2ds XLs.
But nintendo will be nintendo. Look at the switch. No news for the fixes in tegra X1 bootrom.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 19, 2018)

Can someone please count and tell me how many stability-only updates we got consecutively?

EDIT: Apparently since 9.8
https://twitter.com/akfamilyhomeak/status/1008945044928073728?s=19


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 19, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Finally, the 3DS is more stable than my life!


I wouldn’t be too proud of that tbh


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2018)

I haven't actually had the time to look at what was changed, but I am gonna assume that they didn't change the Native_FIRM (educated guess since the reboot patches weren't broken)


nl255 said:


> Does the hbl cia work on Rei-Six or CakesFW if you rename the 11.6 payload?  If not then assuming the payloads aren't updated for 11.7 then how hard would it be to make a payload that uses svcBackdoor instead of whatever exploit they are using now for process takeover?


I didn't have time to really do any deep testing. I always check to make sure the reboot patches weren't broken before moving onto any specific testing. Dax did answer this question



daxtsu said:


> https://twitter.com/smealum/status/1008925646754476032
> 
> Smea released new payloads rather quickly, and they work fine with the hblauncher loader CIA, just grab the otherapp payload from http://smealum.github.io/3ds/, name it as <OLD/NEW>-11-7-0-40-<USA/EUR/REGION HERE>.bin (for example, my N3DS would use NEW-11-7-0-40-USA.bin), and stick it in the hblauncherloader folder on your SD card.


So they basically just took 10 months to mildly inconvenience the payloads.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 19, 2018)

Can we talk to sakurai for make this "STABILITY" a fighter in Smash Bros Ultimate?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2018)

drops 3ds from high ledge, cracks screen.  doesn't seem all that stable to me...


----------



## watchband (Jun 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Just when you think the 3DS just can't possibly get more stable



made me more laugh than it should lol


----------



## W4T4R1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Damn, I'm late for a Stability™ joke...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 19, 2018)

WhiteMaze said:


> *Translation:*
> 
> "Further improvements to overall system piracy blocking and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance user game purchasing experience."


Not really. Not even that.


----------



## Wizardkoer (Jun 19, 2018)

Stability intensifies


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 19, 2018)

It's confirmed! Luma/3DS CFWs in general/NTR CFW/everything else can support the newest 3DS V11.7.0-40!

Gotta keep the Sky3DS tradition alive.


----------



## Kigiru (Jun 19, 2018)

Plot Twist - This update has some hidden expiration code that will make all 3DSes explode on the final date of 3DS's life. Later Nintendo will apologize for "accidentaly" burning people's consoles and give away 5% of discount for Switch to everyone that will bring burned 3DS to one of the whopping 3 Nintendo Shops.


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the advise, guys!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

lul
i barely use my 3ds anyways so probably wont get around to updating for months


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 132210​
> Just when you think the 3DS just can't possibly get more stable, Nintendo is there to remind us. A new system update 11.7.0-40 was pushed out to consoles on June 18. The age-old quote straight from Nintendo detailing the changes made is below. Of course, with the 3DS still getting official games and support from Nintendo, it's very likely we'll continue seeing software updates for a while yet, even if they're sporadic.
> 
> 
> ...


Well shit. I just hacked one and now I gotta update it. Whatever.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 19, 2018)

DBlaze said:


> 3DS is more stable than my life at this point


I cried


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

Blanks out most of the Nintendo Zone hotspots in accordance to the discontinuation of the Streetpass Relay and updates the Privacy Policy.

In other words, absolutely nothing was changed. Carry on.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 19, 2018)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Blanks out most of the Nintendo Zone hotspots in accordance to the discontinuation of the Streetpass Relay and updates the Privacy Policy.
> 
> In other words, absolutely nothing was changed. Carry on.


Thanks for sharing, I didn't even think of the Nintendo Zone thing since I stopped using spillpass on my raspberry pi like a month ago when it stopped working and had forgotten about it. I thought updating so many titles for a privacy policy update seemed excessive, makes more sense now.


----------



## coinblock (Jun 19, 2018)

Surprised they haven't removed the Miiverse icon yet. On the plus side, the foundation of my house was shifting recently and I was worried that I'd have to shell out a lot of money for repairs. Turns out all I had to do was dig down underneath and slide an 11.7.0-40 3DS down there. Presto! Maximum stability!


----------



## Human_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Guys, seems everything works ? Do you think i can just proceed with the DSIWare Injection? 
 On my old 2ds i still can start the DSIWare and get the boot.nds error like expected (did the hack just a week ago).


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 19, 2018)

Time to make my 3DS so stable that it can carry things.


----------



## MReP (Jun 19, 2018)

At this point, everyone in here already modded their consoles, so it's rather useless to fix stuff.
They either tried to fix em or they made legit stability improvements.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 19, 2018)

WhiteMaze said:


> "Further improvements to overall system piracy blocking




Why you wont even be allowed to board a ship after this update, let alone rob other ships!



zoogie said:


> This wasn't even a stability update. It was just for legal compliance with the GDPR.




I'm reminded of James Rolfe's "You know what's BUUUULLLSHIT" character. Not you, Nintendo and or whatever country is making these shit updates mandatory for "privacy"...


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jun 19, 2018)

I 


Chary said:


> View attachment 132210​
> Just when you think the 3DS just can't possibly get more stable, Nintendo is there to remind us. A new system update 11.7.0-40 was pushed out to consoles on June 18. The age-old quote straight from Nintendo detailing the changes made is below. Of course, with the 3DS still getting official games and support from Nintendo, it's very likely we'll continue seeing software updates for a while yet, even if they're sporadic.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know what to say to that...


----------



## Memfis (Jun 19, 2018)

I use GodMode9 (I followed this Guide some months ago). Can I update or should I wait?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 19, 2018)

Memfis said:


> I use GodMode9 (I followed this Guide some months ago). Can I update or should I wait?


<font face="Comic Sans MS"> yes </font>


coinblock said:


> Surprised they haven't removed the Miiverse icon yet.


What's surprising? They're acting exactly as they publicly announced almost a year ago


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jun 19, 2018)

My body is ready.


----------



## jurai (Jun 19, 2018)

so if I'm on a Luma setup through 3ds.guide is it safe to just perform the system update itself and be on my merry way?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2018)

Bahh... Come on! Now? Really?

1 Week after i managed to update my obsolete Gateway Emunand manually  to 11.6....?

Shit.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 19, 2018)

Mmm, delicious S T A B I L I T Y.


----------



## Superman321 (Jun 19, 2018)

lol and the miiverse applet is still there


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 19, 2018)

This is more stable than Windows Vista SP3 by a mile... or two. Probably, I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is there actually any point to keep releasing updates without actually adding something worth updating? I thought the system was impossible to patch since that magnet thing was discovered.


A attempt to stop people from stealing games instead of buying them?


----------



## EddieEddie90 (Jun 19, 2018)

It's so stable that con can use it as a table now!


----------



## Toasty (Jun 19, 2018)

My guess is they're done with trying to block cfw, it makes more financial sense to put resources into blocking it on the Switch... I was surprised to see an update available today though, I really thought they were done. The wii updates died like a fart in the wind long before the Wii U.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 19, 2018)

zoogie said:


> This wasn't even a stability update. It was just for legal compliance with the GDPR.



So european users can now opt out of data collection by nintendo? Hurray for privacy!


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 19, 2018)

It’s so stable i dropped my pet boulder onto it and the system held it up perfectly


----------



## plushifoxed (Jun 20, 2018)

Stability memes aside, I truly hope we get a 12.0 as our final update one day, even if it is just another stability update. The fact that it's like, so close to 12.0 but yet so far...bugs me.


----------



## BloodRiana88 (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome so excited!


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 20, 2018)

BloodRiana88 said:


> Awesome so excited!


For what? An update tht literally does nothing to your system?


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 20, 2018)

What's the deal with nintendo updating consoles after they're basically dead, without actually changing much of anything or doing anything to actually prevent piracy or moddability? It seems so pointless.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 20, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> What's the deal with nintendo updating consoles after they're basically dead, without actually changing much of anything or doing anything to actually prevent piracy or moddability? It seems so pointless.



It is mostly a GDPR update, specifically updating the EULA to take it into account.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jun 20, 2018)

3ds "the most stable console to date XD"


----------



## smashbro596 (Jun 20, 2018)

so is the oot exploit still working? or nah?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 20, 2018)

smashbro596 said:


> so is the oot exploit still working? or nah?


I thought that stopped working long ago.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 20, 2018)

smashbro596 said:


> so is the oot exploit still working? or nah?


Nothing was done to deliberately obstruct it (or any other Ninjhax2 port) (compared to 11.5+), it just needs new payloads appropriate to the system version - as it does every time the hardcoded pointers to other titles change, usually because said titles (Home, in this case) are changed


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 20, 2018)

The 3ds it's so stable, it could be the rock of Gibraltar. The Tombstone edition; console too tough to die.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2018)

This brings a whole new meaning to the word:* STABILITY*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kikongokiller said:


> "God, I can't wait to download this" - said nobody ever


Maybe your little brother or one of your small niece could think that... and then wonder why their games wont load.


----------



## Carro179 (Jun 22, 2018)

Does it block any flashcarts? I have a R4 SDHC Dual Core, and I don´t know if I need to update


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 22, 2018)

Carro179 said:


> Does it block any flashcarts? I have a R4 SDHC Dual Core, and I don´t know if I need to update


Do you have Boot9Strap and Luma3DS?


----------



## Carro179 (Jun 22, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Do you have Boot9Strap and Luma3DS?


Nope


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 22, 2018)

Carro179 said:


> Nope


Why not?


----------



## Carro179 (Jun 22, 2018)

I can´t use ntrboothax. My 3DS doesn´t read the boot.firm, even when the R4 is flashed correctly


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 22, 2018)

Carro179 said:


> I can´t use ntrboothax. My 3DS doesn´t read the boot.firm, even when the R4 is flashed correctly


That would be something to ask for help with at Nintendo Homebrew on Discord. If you have any compatible DSiWare games (or are willing to spend a few bucks), you could try the Seedminer method.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 24, 2018)

So, has it been confirmed that Luma and B9S works correctly with 11.7?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 24, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> So, has it been confirmed that Luma and B9S works correctly with 11.7?


It should be fine, you can safely update.


----------

